# swim bait line



## FishingBuds (Feb 14, 2009)

Looken to build a specific swim rod and want to start off with line, what are most of you guys using? Less strecth or no strecth, size, pound ect.? I know most will add the brand but, I'm intrested in the detail?


----------



## redbug (Feb 14, 2009)

What size swimbaits are you gonna be throwing?
I have a custom made 6'9and 3/4" swimbait rod that is balanced with my calcutta 400 I have been using 17lb mono while throwing up to 3oz baits 
I HATE FLORO AND AM NOT A FAN OF BRAID 


Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 14, 2009)

redbug said:


> I have a custom made 6'9and 3/4" swimbait rod
> 
> 
> Wayne




What is the extra 3/4" for? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


On second thought - DO NOT ANSWER THAT!


----------



## redbug (Feb 14, 2009)

it was added for balance with the weight of the reel. Derek"s rod is 6'9" but his ree is lighter


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 14, 2009)

redbug said:


> What size swimbaits are you gonna be throwing?
> I have a custom made 6'9and 3/4" swimbait rod that is balanced with my calcutta 400 I have been using 17lb mono while throwing up to 3oz baits
> I HATE FLORO AND AM NOT A FAN OF BRAID
> 
> ...



Wayne whats the smallest you throw on 17lb mono?

I will have to watch price on baits, don't wanna get so big I can't afford to buy them. I may not go as big as 3oz


----------



## redbug (Feb 14, 2009)

i throw 1 oz up to 5 oz with this rod smaller baits i just use my crank bait rod


----------



## slim357 (Feb 14, 2009)

Im gonna have to agree with redbug, I tried some 30lb suffix braid last year and didnt like it, I didnt catch too many fish on a swimbait last year but I did get better hook sets with the mono, the bait I was throwing the most was a mattlures baby bass and I think its about 1oz maybe a little heavier.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm the opposite.. I hate mono ever since I put Fluoro on my reels... I don't use anything except 15#... lately I've been using Seaguar InvisX and Red Label... Red Label is like $13 a spool, and very abrasion resistant


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 14, 2009)

THanks redbug

I for one do not have a favorite line still yet, so I'm up to try differant ones. I did the braid last year and it was ok, I loved the fact it has low memory which was great for my spinning reels. I was actually thinking of trying Fluorocarbon this year on some of the diving baits do to its natural ability to sink faster. but I'm not yet sold on this. 

I've read up on some of these lines but, my memory for them is weak mainly because one has yet to strike me as a great line, that I can confidently recommend.

I know I wasn't intrested in brand but, I do have some Super FCsniper 8lb. Fluoro that was free, so I may consider it.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 14, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I'm the opposite.. I hate mono ever since I put Fluoro on my reels... I don't use anything except 15#... lately I've been using Seaguar InvisX and Red Label... Red Label is like $13 a spool, and very abrasion resistant



what was your main reason to change Russ?

was it sensitivity on bites by chance


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2009)

Most Swimbait guys are using mono. 17-30 pound.


----------

